# Other fish eating my cories food..



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

I feed my fish once a day ,what they can eat in 4-5 minutes. Just got 6 cories yesterday and dropped in 2 hikari wafers for them ,problem is once the other fish were done eating there flakes they rushed down to the wafers and stole them from the cories. Will I have to feed these guys at night? Is that ok because these guys are so passive and just let the other fish take over. Even my cherry barbs are their food and they dont even eat much. I have 3 platies,4 mollies ,6 cherry barbs ,5 bloodfin tetras and 5 zebra danios. The barbs ,platies and mollies were really being bullies. Do any of you guys have this problem? BTW seems as if most of the fish are fighting over the wafers. Looks like a huge problem


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

have you tried corner feeding? cory's on one side fishes in the opposite?


----------



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

Did that,when other fish were done eating there meal they simply went to bottom of tank on other side and started feasting on the cories food moving them out the way. It's a 55 gallon


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

cories also take blanched veggies.i don't think the fishes will go after that.


----------



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

They need more than that in there diet. Guess I will try nightime feedings for them. I don't want this to lead to aggression in the tank.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd suggest giving the situation a little while to level out. The corys are new to the tank. They need to learn the routine. Additionally, the other fish are very curious about them. You have also added a new food source which seems to interest the original fish. Kitten penang mentions a good idea. I put the cory food in first, then the flake food that the other fish prefer. I've had my corys for a while and they always get their fair share.


----------



## trapperwolves (Sep 11, 2011)

I have the same problem. What I do is I drop in small amounts of flake food in one corner to keep the fish eating at water level. I always use the same side or corner of the tank to do this. I then take flake food on 10" tweezers and drop the food as close to the substrate as possible so it will sink quickly on the opposite side of the tank. My cories have become conditioned to head for the opposite side of the tank when the feeding frenzy of the other fish start. As long as I keep putting in a little bit of flakes for the other fish that will keep them distracted at water level long enough to let the cories eat. I only put in wafers or food specifically designed for cories after dark and I rarely do this as they get plenty to eat using this method.

Hope this helps


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

or you could try the straw method.it get's the food to the bottom of the tank in no time and most fish stay away from forgein objects in the tank after a while the straw will be the dinner bell for the corries and the others wouldn't know what's going on.i did that when i kept discus.


----------



## Sswiger74 (Oct 24, 2021)

What is the straw method?
I have tried everything even feeding them in the dark and my fish are pigs and eats the Cory's food.


----------

